# Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????



## Petri1 (10. Mai 2004)

Hey Forellendeichspezis, wie lange kann ich Bienenmaden und Mehlwürmer im Kühlschrank lagern????
Ich will am Herrentag zum Teich und mein Futterlieferant kommt jeden Donnerstag also muß ich die Köder eine ganze Woche lagern geht das gut oder nicht?????

Petri1 :m


----------



## arno (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Moin!
Petri, die Bienenmaden kannst Du einige Wochen lagern!
Aber nicht im Kühlschrank sondern lieber im Keller!
Bei Mehlwürmern würde ich den Kühlschrank vorziehen!
Auch diese sind einige Wochen halbar!


----------



## Forellenudo (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Jo,muß ich Arno recht geben,Bienenmaden auf keinem fall in den Kühlschrank,sondern Zimmertemperatur,so haste einige Wochen freude dran.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Grazellka (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

warum dürfen die Viecher nicht in den Kühlschrank? Erfieren die dann und gehen kapput???


----------



## arno (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Jau, die werden dann Matschich!!!


----------



## Jan J. (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Wir haben es Mitte April mal testweise mit Bienenmaden auf Aal versucht. Seitdem lagern die Tierchen im Gemüsefach des Kühlschranks und sind immer noch recht fidel.
Wenn man sie aus der Kälte holt, sind sie zunächst ein wenig unbeweglich, das ändert sich aber schnell.

Grüsse,
Jan


----------



## arno (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Komisch, meine sind Matschig geworden!
Oder ist es ein alter Kühlschrank ,der nicht mehr richtig kühlt, Jan???
Möglich ist auch, das meine schon beim Händler alt waren und deshalb.....!


----------



## harley (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

also ich kann nur sagen jaa nicht in den kühlschrank! ich lagere diese immer im keller und da halten sie mir wochen. einmal temparatur unter 12 grad und dann taugen sie nichts mehr, werden matschig und halten nicht mehr am haken.

gruss harley


----------



## Birger (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

ich hab mal bienenmaden im februar gekauft, nicht verangelt und einfach in die garage gestellt. darin war es außentemperatur. ende april hab ich sie nochmal mitgenommen zum brassenangeln und alle waren in ordnung. hat mich selber auch gewundert.


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Ein- bis zwei Wochen gehen bei Bienenmaden voll in Ordnung!!!!! leider hat mein angelhändler die auch immer im Kühlsschrank stehen und dann brauchts ne zeit, bis die munter werden.
kOF!!!


----------



## arno (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Die Bienenmaden, die ich im Moment habe , habe ich seit ca. 4 Wochen!


----------



## aalkopf (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

was sind denn bienenmaden? sind das die dinger aus denen bienen werde und die gibs beim angelladen?

was fang ich denn darauf alles?


----------



## arno (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Das sind keine maden von Bienen, die heißen nur so, bzw. die werden so genannt!
Das sind glaube ich irgend welche Mottenmaden!


----------



## Jan J. (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

@ aalkopf: Nee, Bienenmaden sind nicht die Larven von Bienen, sondern wie arno schon sagte die Larven der Wachsmotte, die ihre Eier in Bienenstöcke legt. In diesem Thread mehr dazu.

Grüsse,
Jan


----------



## Petri1 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Danke für die Antworten!! #v  #v 

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, und ich kann meine Bienenmaden bzw. Mehlwürmer morgen ohne schlechtes Gewissen kaufen. Ich will sie ja schon in einer Woche gebrauchen und wenn ich lese das ihr die mehrere Wochen lagert, giebt es ja keine Probleme.
Nur eines noch im Katallog steht das der Lieferant die Lagerung bei 10 Grad im Kühlschrank empfehlt, Ihr schreibt aber was anderes was nu #q 

Petri1 :m


----------



## arno (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bienenmaden Haltbarkeit?????*

Petri, las es mit dem Kühlschrank!!!


----------

